# Replacing A Dometic Rm 2652 Refrigerator



## dwest369

While camping in the mountains of Colorado my Dometic RM 2652 Refrigerator finally bit the dust. There was a strong smell of ammonia, as well as a yellow discoloration of the sheet metal around the burner area. 
I suspect a small leak of refrigerant has been going on for some time. I have to make a decision to replace the cooling unit or purchase a new refrigerator. I am leaning toward the latter. Does anyone have any experience replacing a complete unit? Are there any reasonable priced ones out there? Any help or suggestion would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Lmbevard

dwest369 said:


> While camping in the mountains of Colorado my Dometic RM 2652 Refrigerator finally bit the dust. There was a strong smell of ammonia, as well as a yellow discoloration of the sheet metal around the burner area.
> I suspect a small leak of refrigerant has been going on for some time. I have to make a decision to replace the cooling unit or purchase a new refrigerator. I am leaning toward the latter. Does anyone have any experience replacing a complete unit? Are there any reasonable priced ones out there? Any help or suggestion would be greatly appreciated.


Just googled and a new cooling unit is ~$650 and a whole unit is ~$1200. I would suspect you can have it repaired cheaper than that.

Just had mine quit working on Electric after running for 4 days on Gas with no problems until I ran out. Still haven't got it working yet.


----------



## Sweathog62

My brother in law found one much cheaper and was going to have it shipped to his work which has a loading dock for no charge.

I've sent him a PM requesting more details. In the meantime, keep surfing, because you can beat the price online.

http://www.americanrvcompany.com/search.asp?keyword=dometic+2652&search=GO

Brad


----------



## camping479

If you're handy, you can replace the cooling unit with a rebuilt unit.

replacement cooling units


----------



## Sweathog62

http://www.americanrvcompany.com/Dometic-RM2510-Compact-Fridge-Refrigerator-Refer-Large-Single-Door-2-Way-Trailer-RV-Camper_p_642.html


----------



## MJRey

dwest369 said:


> While camping in the mountains of Colorado my Dometic RM 2652 Refrigerator finally bit the dust. There was a strong smell of ammonia, as well as a yellow discoloration of the sheet metal around the burner area.
> I suspect a small leak of refrigerant has been going on for some time. I have to make a decision to replace the cooling unit or purchase a new refrigerator. I am leaning toward the latter. Does anyone have any experience replacing a complete unit? Are there any reasonable priced ones out there? Any help or suggestion would be greatly appreciated.


Wasn't that model one of the ones that was recalled for ammonia leaks a few years ago? If it was you might be able to get some repair help from Dometic.


----------



## maddog

MJRey said:


> While camping in the mountains of Colorado my Dometic RM 2652 Refrigerator finally bit the dust. There was a strong smell of ammonia, as well as a yellow discoloration of the sheet metal around the burner area.
> I suspect a small leak of refrigerant has been going on for some time. I have to make a decision to replace the cooling unit or purchase a new refrigerator. I am leaning toward the latter. Does anyone have any experience replacing a complete unit? Are there any reasonable priced ones out there? Any help or suggestion would be greatly appreciated.


Wasn't that model one of the ones that was recalled for ammonia leaks a few years ago? If it was you might be able to get some repair help from Dometic.
[/quote]

I believe it was. I had a refridgerator replaced under the recall. I'm almost positive it was a RM2652


----------



## dwest369

Hi

Thanks everyone for the input. I have decided to go with replacing the Cooling Unit (RVcool.com). I will keep everyone posted with my progress once the unit is received. A check with the local Dometic offered no help in the repair.


----------



## texastraveler

I recently purchased a 2005 28rss, and out of curiosity checked the recall list and mine is on there, it is the rm2652 model, I would go to dometic's website and put in the model and serial number, you may find it was recalled and not fixed.


----------



## TDaniels

I had to replace my cooling unit after our first trip in our used camper 4 years ago. Unit was still under warranty, if I was the original owner but the dealer and Dometic would offer no help what so ever. Bought a replacement cooling unit from these guys. http://www.rvmobile.com/ They were very helpful and it took about 3 hours to replace start to finish. (dealer wanted 5 hours to do the job).


----------

